# Easy way to knit multiple stitches together



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Why didn't I think of this?



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=754504448018880


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## sheb61 (Apr 29, 2015)

Great link!


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Liked this one, thank you! Terrific tip.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I am doing a blanket calling for 3 stitches knitted together (using chunky yarn). This will be a great way to do it.

Thank you so much for the link!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Good tip!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, I love this! Thank you, thank you! I am currently working a pattern which includes knitting four stitches together and I am fighting it. This will be so helpful.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Now I wonder how late she stayed up to think of that !!
Great tip for sure.
Now if I can remember it when I need to......
Thanks for sharing


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

SUPERB !!!!


----------



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

Wonderful....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Good advice I will follow.


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

I saw this video this morning on FB. It's so simple and clever. I saved it.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

OMGoodness! That just makes nupps sooooo much easier!


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

This makes things so much easier... this might make me rethink my ban on doing cables...


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

amoamarone said:


> Why didn't I think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

this is why it's so important to understand the structure of a st...really get to know your sts and then you can adapt when necessary... have you played with bind offs yet?....using a size-matched crochet hook to bind off is much easier and faster than typical bind offs.... with hook in end st, you sc, sc and pull thru first st....it is EXACTLY the same process as k1, k1, lift st 1 over st 2 but with about half the time and a prettier edge.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for this.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

That's fantastic. Thanks for the link, the cardigan that I am knitting at the moment has repeats of knit 3 together and I'll definitely give it a go.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you!! One of the best knitting tips I've ever seen.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

LOVE IT! So simple. It's a smack myself in the middle of the forehead, DUH solution. Why didn't I think of that? Bookmarking this for sure. Thanks!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

charbaby said:


> LOVE IT! So simple. It's a smack myself in the middle of the forehead, DUH solution. Why didn't I think of that? Bookmarking this for sure. Thanks!


That is so incredibly easy... thanks. I love it when complicated/hard things can be simplified


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

I bookmarked this one! Genius!


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

That is clever. Thanks!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Excellent idea. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I hope I remember this if I ever need to knit 4 or 5 together.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Very clever and useful!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I do this. Works well. Purl tog's can be done in a similar way. If you need to p5tog: yfwd, slip the next 5 sts purlwise then lay the yarn over the tip of the right needle and pass them over the yo and off the needle one at a time.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this tip!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Great tip..thankyou!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

deemail said:


> this is why it's so important to understand the structure of a st...really get to know your sts and then you can adapt when necessary... have you played with bind offs yet?....using a size-matched crochet hook to bind off is much easier and faster than typical bind offs.... with hook in end st, you sc, sc and pull thru first st....it is EXACTLY the same process as k1, k1, lift st 1 over st 2 but with about half the time and a prettier edge.


Thanks for this tip too..Seems like a must try


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Too easy! Thanks for the link


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I saw that too but don't remember where it wasn't on Facebook but think Pinterest.com


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks so much for the link. Will have to try it while I'm watching the video again; since I don't knit Continental. Whenever I have to knit more than 4 sts together, I do them the way Eunny Jang showed in one of her videos. If there are 5 sts to be knit together, just slip 3 of them (PW) to the RH needle, knit the remaining 2 sts together (k2tog); then just pass the 3 sts over the k2tog. Very easy to do & the resulting stitches look the same as if you had knit them all together.


----------



## Lillyarnlover (Feb 16, 2017)

Great tip!! I will definitely remember that one.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> Why didn't I think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for the link!! Why didn't I think of this too?? Hope I remember how to do this when I need it!!


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

How cool is that? I have a pattern that required 3 stitches together that repeated for a row and I always hated it when I got to that row. Won't anymore. Thanks for the link.


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

How cool is that? I have a pattern that required 3 stitches together that repeated for a row and I always hated it when I got to that row. Won't anymore. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Goalkprsmom (Jun 19, 2015)

So easy and no struggle! Thanks.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Great tip thank you.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the link! ????


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Clever idea, I struggle with 3 stitches.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I feel the same way you do. Wish my brain worked like that. Thank you so much for sharing that tip. :sm24:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Simply genius! Grateful for this tip!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Now I have a new technique! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for posting


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

OK! I got it,and must remember to bring yarn forward


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

That's great.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

How cool is this?


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Great tip. Thanks so much for posting. I'm with you, wish I would have thought of it.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Your right, "Why didn't I think of that".


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

You're so right - "why didn't I think of this"?
Awesome, thanks


----------



## k9mom (Dec 16, 2016)

Unsure when I will be accomplished enough to use this, but thank you for sharing. Book marked.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Wow - I definitely like this idea. Thanks.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Great tip. Thank you.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

That's great! Sometimes I even have problems knitting just two stitches together. Thanks. :sm24:


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Such an easy solution.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Sanity restored with this easy tip. Thanks


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW!!! so easy


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How clever is that? Thanks.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> Why didn't I think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for this tip. Now please work on how to do this tbl


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Great link!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Great technique! Thanks for sharing the link!!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

aussiebead said:


> Thanks for this tip. Now please work on how to do this tbl


Wyib sl 3 sts purlwise, bring yarn over the tip of the right needle, pass slipped stitches over yarn and off the end of the needle.

In the attached photo the k3tog tbl on the right was worked *normally* for comparison to the one on the left worked as I described. I tried to show the yarn coming over the needle from the back after slipping 3 stitches, maybe that will help.

This was just a quickie for explanation with Red Heart Super Saver yarn that has been frogged and reworked many times. IRL yours should look much better. HTH

Extra bonus material for free. :sm17: Slip stitches wyif then take the yarn to the back of the needle and pass the stitches over is how you p3tog. Or p30tog. Whatever. I haven't figured out the ptbl for multiple stitches yet.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks so much for this link.


----------



## vovotitus (Sep 5, 2015)

thanks for posting


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing


----------

